# Yucky thigh spots question.



## Emma

Ok I'm really feeling ashamed for posting this here but I can't cope any longer without asking. For a few years I've had these spots/boils on my inner thighs (sometimes in my armpits) They're puss-filled and can last anything up to about 3 months. When they go they leave purple scars which look horrible. I keep them clean, but they don't tend to go away. The skin is also a bit discolored down there too. What's wrong with me?


----------



## MissToodles

I have carbuncles too. They also can be one of the symptoms of a endocrine disorder like hypothyrodism, diabetes or pcos.

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/boils-and-carbuncles/DS00466


----------



## Emma

cheers i'll just have a read through that.


----------



## Sandie S-R

CurvyEm said:


> Ok I'm really feeling ashamed for posting this here but I can't cope any longer without asking. For a few years I've had these spots/boils on my inner thighs (sometimes in my armpits) They're puss-filled and can last anything up to about 3 months. When they go they leave purple scars which look horrible. I keep them clean, but they don't tend to go away. The skin is also a bit discolored down there too. What's wrong with me?



Nothing is wrong with you. Many of us have some discoloration to our inner thighs and under belly area, it comes with the turf. Boils can also be common. Several thoughts. Knowing you are prone to boils in the inner thigh, you may need to use alcohol wipes several times a day to help prevent bacteria that causes them. (You may also want to powder your inner thigh area with something like Gold Bond. It is medicinal and can help to keep the area dryer and less bacteria prone (which causes the boils). You may also want to ask your Dr for a round of strong skin (dermatological) antibiotics like "Kflex". Some times that is all that is needed to knock out the boils. At least try those things and see if they help. They may very well.


----------



## Emma

Thank you very much. I'll give it a try.


----------



## MissToodles

I also find using tea tree soap helps too. Tea tree oil has natural anti-bacterial properties.


----------



## Emma

My mums got some tea-tree oil for her feet. Do you think that will work the same?

Is there anything I can do to get rid of the scars? I was looking at them in the mirror yesterday and they're gross


----------



## lipmixgirl

yes, i was just having this conversation with lilly the other night... and i told her if i could change anything about my body, it would be those damn inner thighs!!!! unfortunately, other than surgery... we are stuck....


----------



## Emma

lipmixgirl said:


> yes, i was just having this conversation with lilly the other night... and i told her if i could change anything about my body, it would be those damn inner thighs!!!! unfortunately, other than surgery... we are stuck....



Heh I always worry about something. Post it here, and turns out most other people have it too! lol Makes me feel better.


----------



## Jes

CurvyEm said:


> Heh I always worry about something. Post it here, and turns out most other people have it too! lol Makes me feel better.


I don't, nor have I heard of it, to be honest, but yes, it sounds not uncommon. I wonder if gentle exfoliation (once you don't have the condition) would help? Possibly a round of antiobiotics (I'm not a huge fan, but when there's a need) to clear up what you've got, now, and then you can start treatments?


----------



## moonvine

Sandie S-R said:


> Boils can also be common.




Isn't that insanely painful? I've only had a boil twice, and I had to go to the emergency clinic both times and be on Vicodan and super strong antibiotics. I don't think I'd be able to walk if I had one in my inner thigh area.


----------



## Emma

moonvine said:


> Isn't that insanely painful? I've only had a boil twice, and I had to go to the emergency clinic both times and be on Vicodan and super strong antibiotics. I don't think I'd be able to walk if I had one in my inner thigh area.



I'm used to them now, i've had at least one constantly for 4 years. Sometimes they're on a really painful area, but rarely.


----------



## Jes

Have you tried skin bleaching products? You couldn't use them on any open wounds of course, but if you manage to treat them well, then perhaps it could work?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I've had these all my life. They can be a symptom of Insuline Resistance. I get them on my inner thighs - under arms and under breasts too. I HATE THEM! I find if I watch my sugar intake and carb intake they are less of a problem. Also I take GTF Chromium which helps with the insuline resistance and these ugly boils are not nearly as bad.

I agree Em they are disgusting!!!!


----------



## BeaBea

Hi Em,

Poor you, that sounds very painful 

If these are spots which haven't had a chance to heal because they never get the air to them then I'd recommend Tea Tree products. Australian Bodycare is a great range and you can find their body wash on QVC (www.qvcuk.com here in the UK) It smells lovely and clean and is wonderful for this and lots of acne type problems. You usually get a free bottle of Tea Tree oil too which is great for dabbing on.

If these are actual boils though (not sure officially how you tell the different apart from spots = painful but boils = absolutely agonising) then you need to talk to your GP. The Tea tree will help but you'll probably need antibiotic support as well to really get rid of them. They point more towards immune system issues so they'll probably tell you to try less sugar in your diet (boring but it works) 

One thing though, if you start to get a temperature for no apparent reason do please get them checked out asap - if the bacteria in your system start to overwhelm you and you're heading towards blood poisoning this will be the first pointer. Go to A&E straight away. (Thats the ER for our American cousins!)

Hope that helps. Hang in there though babe, everyone can get them whether fat or thin.

Love to All
Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## lipmixgirl

are we still labeled as "out sized" in england??? and are there any other plus size stores besides that horrid "evans"????

::sighing:: oh how i miss sainsburys....


----------



## BeaBea

Umm, the term out-sized is slowly dying out and size acceptance is very very gradually being talked about (hooray!)

Evans is still around and is slowly improving. More shops do plus sizes now including Ann Harvey and Ulla Popken, oh, and mine of course  

Sainsburys is still lovely and (I think) is getting nicer and nicer! I cant believe someone in Manhattan can miss the shops in the UK though! Lol

Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## toni

I seem to get a lot of black heads in the underarm/inner thigh area...i cant get rid of them, i use the special black head soap and I exfoliate, still i have those ugly ass marks...can anyone help with that?


----------



## BBW Betty

Em, I get those spots, too. I try to not "pop" them, but my husband helps me lance them on occasion. A dr. gave us a view tips on that a while ago. Just be careful, or if the infection does not come out, it can get around in your bloodstream and cause more problems.

Good luck.


----------



## moonvine

CurvyEm said:


> I'm used to them now, i've had at least one constantly for 4 years. Sometimes they're on a really painful area, but rarely.




I'm glad they are not painful for you.


----------



## MissStacie

Hi Em, I used to get them between my thighs, too...REALLY bad when I was younger. I don't get them under my arms, but I agree with Sandie and say that you should use alcohol to cleanse, but also maybe an exfoliating mit, sometimes I think that deoderant that we use builds up in the pores, and gets infected with the hairs? I'm not a doctor, but I'm severely anal about them and if I even THINK that Iv'e got a pore clogged, I'm picking and making sure it doesn't get worse.

OH..the thigh ones have all but disappeared. I use Vagisil powder daily and not only helps with rubbing, but keeps things from getting all natural in odor.

Ok..TMI, but hopefully knowing that you are not alone, helps!

Stacie


----------



## EvilPrincess

another sufferer here! - 

As soon as I think of the actual name I will post it.... much more fancy than boils  (something like hydronitis supertiva -but I know that is not how it is spelled)

Benzoil peroxide wash is what the derm suggested for me, and it worked like a charm. I also agree with Sandie Z- controlled sugar and treating insulin resistance is what cleared most of them up for me. The purple scars do fade with time, but mine have never gone completely away. I have also found that for under my arms the wash and making sure I moisturize is important <go figure>


----------



## RedHead

I too had this for years....I didn't even know what it was for the longest time. Just suffered. But I had an orthopaedic surgeon who suggested getting the Benadine body wash and using that DAILY to help control the surface bacteria our skin accumulates. It works and I've not had one in over 6 years. I got them mostly between my legs, groin and buttocks. There was a couple other areas...but I'm not tellin'. BTW...he had to write a prescription for the body wash.

As for the scars...I've been using Palmers Coca Butter Cream for years and they fade a little bit more each year...but the dark purply color has faded out of most...now it looks more like a skin discoloration; not a scar. I guess I could always try skin bleaching; but that just sounds painful.


----------



## Ash

I have them, too. They used to be a lot worse, to the point that I wouldn't wear a bathing suit. They've gotten less frequent and less painful when they do occur, but the ugly purple scars are still there. I used to drink a LOT of regular soda, but I gave that up several months ago. Since then, I've had them a lot less. I don't know if it's because I don't take in as much sugar every day as I used to or not, but, for some reason, they've gotten better. Other than that, I have no advice, but I do feel your pain.


----------



## Jes

Is it wrong and horrible of me to ask exactly WHERE we're talking about, here? I suppose I feel very lucky that I have no idea...

I'd imagine air circulation helps a lot. My practice of walking around the house naked most of the time probably helps me in more ways than I know...


----------



## AnnMarie

Jes said:


> Is it wrong and horrible of me to ask exactly WHERE we're talking about, here? I suppose I feel very lucky that I have no idea...
> 
> I'd imagine air circulation helps a lot. My practice of walking around the house naked most of the time probably helps me in more ways than I know...



I don't have them either, but the girls I know who suffer with them it's always pretty much inside/inner and mid-upper thigh area. Is that what you mean?

As others have mentioned, they can show up in other places as well, but I think that tends to be the most frequent. 

I just feel bad because I'm sure they can be painful and just plain annoying.


----------



## EvilPrincess

here is the correct spelling


hidranitis supprativa 

at least that is what I was told it was, only definite cure was surgery :shocked:


----------



## Jes

AnnMarie said:


> I don't have them either, but the girls I know who suffer with them it's always pretty much inside/inner and mid-upper thigh area. Is that what you mean?


yeah, i guess...thanks. I'm just a little paranoid, now (though my skin there tends to be like skin anywhere else on my body, albeit a bit softer from having been worn so smooth from rubbing! and yes, it's a bit darker from the very same activity)


----------



## lipmixgirl

perhaps it was due to daydreaming about sainsburys economy jam... "the jelly of england".... 

but i wanted to add... i have been prescribed "hibiclens" which is the surgical scrub used in hospitals... it may work for you...

ALSO, keep your skin on skin contact to a minimum... now, while this has not been proven, i am a firm believer that wearing 100% cotton -vwhether in the form of a boxer brief underwear or a pair of jeans will also contribute to the better overall health of the inner thigh - yes, i said "better overall health of the inner thigh..."


----------



## olivefun

Another thing you might want to try is penaten cream. 
I know it is not available in USA but it is in Canada and I believe it is there in the UK as well. 





It is a zinc based diaper rash cream. 
I used to travel to and from New York and bring it for my model friends. 
It clears up all sorts of pimples and skin irritation beautifully. Really works well, and in a hurry. 
It also is gentle. This stuff is intended for a baby's tender skin. The alcohol on a skin irritation or even a gentle exfoliant sounds painful to me. 

When I have had a heat rash, it worked well. Corn stretch too. 
Penaten is a simple solution that works every time.


----------



## ripley

When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...

How do you handle it? Am I alone?


----------



## RedHead

BTW...this is the same reason I am having the "tummy" surgery on the 26th!

I keep getting the rashes around my waist from the excess skin!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



Ripley - men do not see the things we have on our bodies the way we do. Most men won't even notice.


----------



## Emma

I'm quite unsure what to try now since everyone has different ways of treating it. lol As soon as I'm rid of my cold, I think I'll just make a list and get the things that are most easily available first.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## Emma

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



Well first of all, unless I've got my legs spread wide open to the heavens then they're not visable. Then secondly I can delude myself into thinking he won't notice (that is until your boyfriend pokes it and goes "eww what's that?"). Or thirdly by the time you open your legs he'll be that horny he won't care. lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I get them once in awhile in my pits because of an allergy to some deodorants.


----------



## Pink

CurvyEm said:


> Ok I'm really feeling ashamed for posting this here but I can't cope any longer without asking. For a few years I've had these spots/boils on my inner thighs (sometimes in my armpits) They're puss-filled and can last anything up to about 3 months. When they go they leave purple scars which look horrible. I keep them clean, but they don't tend to go away. The skin is also a bit discolored down there too. What's wrong with me?



hey em, I know your getting alot of different information but I'm just going to share what has worked for me. (My skin is olive toned and very easily bruised,scarred,etc..)
Whoever said they got more when drinking alot of soda. I agree with. I cut out soda,drink loads of water and also started going to the tanning bed (or laying out in the sun works just as well) It cleared up ALOT and also helped the dark spots on my inner thighs.
Wearing blue jeans was something else I noticed that made mine appear worse. I use mederma to clear up lasting scars 2, it really helps loads.
Good luck on finding something that works for you as I know they can be annoying.


----------



## OriginalCyn

...the problem is being caused in part by the friction of body parts rubbing against one another and warm-ish, moist-ish areas in which bacteria (or fungus or whatever) can breed. Microorganisms are always on everyone's bodies, but they usually stay on the surface of the skin and don't gain a foothold underneath the skin's surface.

Hairs and pores are a natural entryway for microorganisms, and this is one major path for (for example) acne infections to proliferate.

I'm guessing that something similar is happening with your inner thighs and other areas: As you move, the skin rubs against itself and gets irritated. This opens "microabrasions", which gives the bacteria a sort of "welcome mat" to enter your skin. They'll commonly get into hair follicles, plug them up, causing a backup of sebum (skin oil), sloughed-off dead cells, pus, etc....and the next thing you know, you've got a carbuncle or a furuncle or a boil or a pimple or whatever it is.

I've read other folks' recommendations, and I'd agree with most of the suggestions. Given that your skin is already abrading itself when your body parts rub together, I _wouldn't_ suggest exfoliating those areas, as that might exacerbate the problem. (Exfoliation DOES discourage something called "folliculitis," which, as I understand it, is what can happen when "cellular debris" gets into the hair follicles on your body. So exfoliation is usually GOOD--just not where you have an active infection or skin irritation that you're treating at the moment.)
The medicated powders are a good idea, especially in moist areas of the body. 
So is the tea tree oil ('though that can feel irritating if you have an active, open raw spot). Some herbalists suggest diluting the tea tree oil and not putting it on full-strength (you could mix it with Vitamin E oil, almond oil, coconut fat, etc.).
If you have an active, oozing infection, then I'd try to actively treat it. I'd clean it to remove dead skin cells, pus, etc. Betadine, alcohol (but that's an "Ouch!" with an open sore), Hydrogen peroxide, tea tree oil...all of those things can be helpful for wound cleansing. The area should probably also be bandaged, with some triple antibiotic ointment applied under the bandage to encourage healing.

There are garments available for thigh chafing problems. I've no idea where to get them at this time or what sizes they might come in. (But I'm sure you could find them on the Web.) I happen to wear a heavy cotton petticoat under my skirt, so I don't worry about getting grease on my outer garments. I mix coconut fat (right from the grocery store) with anti-microbial essential oils and apply that to my inner thighs, along with any areas that have skin folds that could be prone to collecting moisture and growing "nasties", etc.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Mine seem to be related to my period too. They erupt right before. I had laxed on taking my GTF Chromium for a couple of months and I got some really big ugly suckers. So I went back on the GTF and cut out carbs and sugar and this month - not even a tiny one. Think about making some changes in your diet Em - it works.


----------



## mossystate

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



I don't have the issue that Em is talking about, but I do have some scars on my body.You are NOT alone!I am very self conscious about them,but I am trying to come to terms with the fact that my skin will never be..'pristine'.The condition of skin that is not 'perfect', is at times viewed as a weakness or larger defect.I still love how one man described stretch marks as ..natures tattoos 

I am hoping the next man I 'run into' will not just see beyond the scars, but will kiss every last one of them, knowing they are part of....me!

Em, if you read this, please see a professional about your issue.I love that we can come here and talk about things like this(BRAVA to you for posting your message!!),but you want to make sure you are doing the right thing for you.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I am going to once again quote my second favorite man in the hole world my best buddy Paul Delacroix on stretch marks:

_"stretch marks are the road map to ecstacy"_

Any man who loves big women knows stretch marks come with the territory. My husband Wayne loves mine. If you come across a man who doesn't like them - he's not worth your time.



mossystate said:


> I don't have the issue that Em is talking about, but I do have some scars on my body.You are NOT alone!I am very self conscious about them,but I am trying to come to terms with the fact that my skin will never be..'pristine'.The condition of skin that is not 'perfect', is at times viewed as a weakness or larger defect.I still love how one man described stretch marks as ..natures tattoos
> 
> I am hoping the next man I 'run into' will not just see beyond the scars, but will kiss every last one of them, knowing they are part of....me!
> 
> Em, if you read this, please see a professional about your issue.I love that we can come here and talk about things like this(BRAVA to you for posting your message!!),but you want to make sure you are doing the right thing for you.


----------



## seavixen

Y'know, reading this just made me realize that I don't really have these much anymore. A little bump here and there, but my skin is extremely sensitive, and I get little bumps on my arms, too. I think what made the difference for me was not wearing a skirt as often, and thus not having my thighs rub so much. I wouldn't say I've ever had boils there... just irritation/moisture bumpies. I am also obsessive about using cornstarch powder now, though (how can a fat girl survive without it?) so I'm sure that has a lot to do with it as well.

Also, and this is going to sound odd, but underwear makes a difference. I have big thighs, and if underwear are too tight or don't fit right around them correctly and move around a lot, they'll rub and create problems on my thigh skin.

Using powder at least after showering and before bed, but sometimes throughout the day, and limiting leg rubbing will do a lot, though, if you have the same kind of problem I had.


----------



## Sandie S-R

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



{{{Ripley}}}...

No one is perfect - we all have scars, flaws, stretch marks, belmishes....call them battle scars, life wounds, whatever...they are a part of life and nothing that we can really fight. I think you need to care for your body, and lovingingly treat any problems, infections, owies, to the best of your ability. But it is important not to allow them to define you. 

I had a car accident in 1990 that resuled in a badly broken arm that required surgery, and has left a nasty scar, and a crooked left wrist. I also injured my knee this last summer and had surgery to repair it - leaving a good 12' scar right up the middle of my knee. Both of these scars hurt me emotionally - because I felt damaged, flawed. But after time, I realized that they are a part of who I am. They have shaped my body, my personality and my spirit. And fortunately, I like who I am today - so it is an acceptance of what these scars represent (my growth as a human) that get me past the physical issue of the scar itself. 

Also - when you have someone who loves you; you and everything that you are (flaws, scars and imperfections as well), then you realize that it doesn't really matter anyway. And that love doesn't have to come from a lover - it can also be the love of a friend, parent, child....really enyone. Those that loves us see us in our totality, not as little parts. So it helps to see yourself that way as well.

Hope some of this might help!


----------



## Carrie

Sandie S-R said:


> {{{Ripley}}}...
> 
> No one is perfect - we all have scars, flaws, stretch marks, belmishes....call them battle scars, life wounds, whatever...they are a part of life and nothing that we can really fight. I think you need to care for your body, and lovingingly treat any problems, infections, owies, to the best of your ability. But it is important not to allow them to define you.
> 
> I had a car accident in 1990 that resuled in a badly broken arm that required surgery, and has left a nasty scar, and a crooked left wrist. I also injured my knee this last summer and had surgery to repair it - leaving a good 12' scar right up the middle of my knee. Both of these scars hurt me emotionally - because I felt damaged, flawed. But after time, I realized that they are a part of who I am. They have shaped my body, my personality and my spirit. And fortunately, I like who I am today - so it is an acceptance of what these scars represent (my growth as a human) that get me past the physical issue of the scar itself.
> 
> Also - when you have someone who loves you; you and everything that you are (flaws, scars and imperfections as well), then you realize that it doesn't really matter anyway. And that love doesn't have to come from a lover - it can also be the love of a friend, parent, child....really enyone. Those that loves us see us in our totality, not as little parts. So it helps to see yourself that way as well.
> 
> Hope some of this might help!



Sandie, you have no idea how badly I needed to read something like this today. Thank you.


----------



## RedHead

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



Ripley...I will post some "Scar" pictures; I have 8, 6" long scars on the top of my Left foot (I call him Frankenfoot), on my Left knee I have about 12 scars varying in size from a dime to 8 inches, then on my stomach I have a 18" scar from my breastbone down to my bellybutton. I also have 4 1" scars on my abdomen on the left side. On the 26th I will get a new incision from hip to hip through my bikini area and they will be re-opening my 18" incision.


----------



## Ash

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?




I was freaked out about this when my boyfriend and I first got intimate, but by the time it got to that point, he didn't really notice. Afterward, however, he asked what they were. I told him that it's a problem I've always had, and I know other fat girls that get them too. He's really accepting of things like that, and he really tries to understand the weird things that fat girls' bodies do, so, after I assured him that they didn't hurt (the scars, anyway), he was fine. 

Mostly, I think, like Sandie Z said, we internalize these imperfections and think that guys will obsess over them as much as we do. They simply don't, in my experience.


----------



## AnnMarie

Ashley said:


> I was freaked out about this when my boyfriend and I first got intimate, but by the time it got to that point, he didn't really notice. Afterward, however, he asked what they were. I told him that it's a problem I've always had, and I know other fat girls that get them too. He's really accepting of things like that, and he really tries to understand the weird things that fat girls' bodies do, so, after I assured him that they didn't hurt (the scars, anyway), he was fine.
> 
> Mostly, I think, like Sandie Z said, we internalize these imperfections and think that guys will obsess over them as much as we do. They simply don't, in my experience.



You're totally right Ashley, and any guy who IS going to obsess over that type of stuff isn't really someone you're looking for anyway. 

We all do this stuff though. I remember I got this zit on my nose... I don't mean any zit, it was HUGE, my entire nose was bright red like Rudolph, and it hurt so much... it was awful and the guy I was dating long distance just happened to be coming to see me the day I had it. I was so upset. 

It sounds so stupid now, and it's not like he doesn't know me and how I normally look, and not that he cared at all about it, but I was so upset. I wanted to be pretty and cute, and instead I ended up sobbing over this stupid thing all the time holding my hand in front of my nose. I mean, honestly, I had a little mental freak out, and he's just standing there looking at me wondering why I'm crying. No wonder he dumped me. 

LOL


----------



## ripley

You guys are fantastic. Thank you...a very heartfelt thank you.


----------



## rainyday

I wish I wasn't out of rep, Sandie S-R, because your post deserves it. Coming tomorrow when I get it back.


----------



## BeaBea

Hi Ripley, 

Big Hugs babe, we've all had this feeling!! 

I've got a scar too which I wish I didn't have. I had a lump removed from my breast and as it was a big lump and a big breast I've got a big scar. Me and the scar are learning to live with each other though and time (both in the fact that the scar is fading, and in the fact that I'm getting older and more confident) is making it easier. 

On the other side of the fence I once had a lover who had the body of a greek god. No kidding, he was pure male perfection and just the thought of him used to bring me and everyone who ever met him to their knees with lust. We were discussing bodies one day and just as I was about to mention my scar he started talking about his own body and the scars and freckles and moles he had and how self conscious he was about them. I'd never even noticed! 

Bottom line - as far as I can figure most men are just so grateful and awestruck to get you naked they just dont notice the stuff that makes us self conscious. (And I bless them for it!!) Secondly, men get pretty wrapped up in their own body issues too and are probably far more aware of their own issues than yours. 

You are definitely NOT alone. Any man who ever makes you feel uncomfortable about any of this just flat out doesn't deserve you. A good man will love every inch of you and, luckily, there are lots of good men out there  

Love to All 
Tracey xx 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## ValentineBBW

rainyday said:


> I wish I wasn't out of rep, Sandie S-R, because your post deserves it. Coming tomorrow when I get it back.




Yes it does, I rep'd her for both of us, until you get yours back.


----------



## NFA

ripley said:


> When you have things such as this (and I do) how do you get naked in front of a guy? I mean, I am to the point in my acceptance that I can understand (and REALLY appreciate him liking my fat body  ) but then I think of these sorts of purple scars, and a huge scar I have from a surgery...
> 
> How do you handle it? Am I alone?



The simple answer is that most men wouldn't expect a woman's body to be perfectly prestine and free from scars or discoloration or stretch marks and what have you. I couldn't even imagine being bothered by such things. Very few people are even born with bodies that are devoid of any "imperfection". They are part of life and if a man can't deal with them or thinks they pose ANY kind of a problem, that's his issue, not yours. Let him suffer, not you.

I've encountered a gammit of these sorts of things and not a one bothered me. Frankly, I find them endearing. Dark thighs, pimples, skin tags, stretch marks, surgical scaring, pock marks, body hair, cellulite, old wounds, etc. There is nothing really wrong with them, and sharing them is a sign of intimacy that any right thinking man should cherish, not withdraw from. I know there are plenty of wrong thinking men out there to give the impression that such minor bodily distinctions matter, but its their problem and their lose.


----------



## dr_stessie

Em, I feel your pain on these things, I have had them since I was 13 and I hate them so much. I've often said to friends that if I could change one thing about my body, it wouldn't be "I wanna be skinny" or even have perfect skin, just that I would never get another one of those boil/carbuncle things.

I usually get a few of them a year. On the inner thighs, sometimes in my armpits.

Some things I have learned over the years are:

1. You do not want surgery, unless it absolutely must be done. I had surgery on one in my armpit and they left it as an open wound that needed to be packed until it healed from the inside out. Worst experience I have ever had with one of those things. Left a really annoying scar too.

2. If you get them in your armpits, stay away from "white stick deoderant" as my doc puts it. Stick to the clear gel kind. He said probably 85% of the times he has seen boils in the armpits...all those people had been using white stick deoderant. Clogs the pores very easily.

3. Epsom salt tub soaks. When mine start to get really painful, I start doing those like crazy. Get the water as hot as you can take it, put in a bunch of epsom salt and soak for around 30 to 45 mins at a time. I'll do up to 4 of those a day. The idea is that the moist heat and epsom salts will draw it to a head and make it drain. I can usually get them to drain within 3 days of the pain starting if I do this. I use prescription level ibuprofen(800mg dose) to help with the pain and swelling.

4. Antibiotics do help sometimes, but not all the time.

5. As for the scars, can't help ya there. I hate the way it looks, but such is life. Nobody's perfect, least of all me.

Hope this advice helps. And yeah, I am definitely glad you started this thread, I had started to think it was just me that got these annoying things.

Hugs!
Steph

P.S. How's this for a first post? *grin*

P.P.S. No, i am not a doctor. I've been asked that in Dim Chat a few times. dr_stessie is a silly nickname given to me by a very dear friend.


----------



## tlex

happy but sad i found this page. i googled my affliction, had always hought twas due to being overweight but friends said no. now i know it is. diet starts tomorrow


----------



## SamanthaNY

tlex, I'm not sure what your 'affliction' is, but everything described in this thread is also suffered by people who *aren't* fat. 

Yes, even stretch marks. 

The choice is yours if you want to reduce your weight (though, please consider doing it by lifestyle changes, and not a diet), but understand that it won't necessarily make you free from 'afflictions'. 

Best wishes for you.


----------



## tlex

can somebody help me out here and tell me what this forum is about. hey more power to people that are fat and proud but is this a, lets say a site where it is glorified? dont get me wrong i love who i am but these thigh spots inhibit me from doing a lot of things.

and whats wrong with diet? its just a word and your diet can be burgers and fries! i should have said a healthier one with more veg and less carbs perhaps


----------



## SamanthaNY

If you're not familiar with the site, you might look around a bit and learn what we're about - also check our FAQ. We have a number of forums on various topics, and if you're new to the S.A. (Size Acceptance) community, there's much to learn and enjoy here. 

Nothing's wrong with 'diet' in the sense you defined - I just hate to hear of people going on crash diets, harming their bodies and self-esteem. Sounds like you have the right idea though. 

Welcome to Dimensions, I hope you enjoy your stay. Take a look at our 'Introduction' thread if you'd like to say hello to everyone.


----------



## Pookie

Em, for the scars you might want to try Bio Oil you can get it in pharmacys and stuff, even off e-bay. 

Its kinda expensive, but it really does reduce scars and improve your skin, you dont need much and massage it in gently. I used it before on cuts on my arms and while of course the scars are not totally gone, the redness/purple are reduced and the raised parts flattened.


----------



## Aurora

Oh Em (and others), I really hear you on this one. This thread is full of great advice.

However, my best advice is to see a dermatologist for a diagnosis. There are SO many different skin conditions out there (just take a look at the skin section on the Mayo Clinic website). Many of them look alike. 

I have a plethora of skin problems, and that makes it a whole lot of not fun for modeling. I've got several different kinds of rashes and weird things. I really should go see a derm and get things figured out. Lately I've just been trying to tame my eczema. Thank you Dad for the lovely hereditary condition. 

But yeah, I've got the purple scar thingers on my thighs from popping various small cysts and ingrown hairs and whatever else they might be. They do get lighter with time.

Skin conditions suck.


----------



## ZainTheInsane

> Skin conditions suck.



HELLS YEAH!!!

AMEN!


----------



## love dubh

Skin conditions do suck. I got a teen wolf thing going on. Call the wah!mbulance and get me some no-more-tears shampoo. >:[


----------

